# My Nc trip



## LasidoraGT (Aug 17, 2010)

I went to North Carolina for our family vacation. Same spot every year. I love it there. Good fishing and good waves 
Here are some pics of my trip. I didnt see too many spiders though or many other things for that matter 
Habitats: (all but two creatures were found here)











Creatures:

Unidentified spiders





















Millipede






Crickets











Pufferfish  Found him while I was swimming






Bird






Pretty beetle thing






Fiddler crabs






Leafhopper






Bagworm?


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 17, 2010)

The 4th picture almost looks like a Latrodectus, but Im rubbish at ID'ing true spiders.


----------



## LasidoraGT (Aug 17, 2010)

Thats what I was thinking but I wasnt sure.


----------



## NikiP (Aug 18, 2010)

What part of the NC coast were you at? I'm dying to get or make some mud like in the crab picture for my mudskippers.


----------



## Widowman10 (Aug 19, 2010)

not at all a latro, gents. theriid perhaps, but not a latro.


----------



## LasidoraGT (Aug 19, 2010)

NikiP said:


> What part of the NC coast were you at? I'm dying to get or make some mud like in the crab picture for my mudskippers.


Oak Island. Right by the ocean. I had an ocean front cottage
And thanks widowman for clearing that up


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 19, 2010)

Widowman10 said:


> not at all a latro, gents. theriid perhaps, but not a latro.


Haha, told you I was bad at it.


----------



## nhaverland413 (Aug 20, 2010)

your "pretty beetle thing" is a moth, my friend!


----------



## myrmecophile (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks like you had a good trip. It would help people viewing your posts though if you were to resize or crop your images so they don't extend off the screen.


----------

